# Captain Wanted



## Seavas (Jun 10, 2014)

Looking for a captain in the Galveston area. Must have experience and knowledge of local inshore waters and a flexible schedule. PM me
Thanks


----------



## lonestarbluewater (Apr 20, 2016)

Hello I am a Captain for in the Galveston Freeport area you can reach me at 832 287 0802 please txt or call we can go from there thanks


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

I reccomend capt greg frances


----------

